# Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light



## Chanser (Jun 16, 2010)

[tv]43450-40[/tv]
*Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light*
E3 Trailer


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, I didn't notice this being announced... Anyways, it's cool to see it's going to be released in October, I thought it would be later


----------



## Bently (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks awesome, can't wait till its released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tester28 (Jun 16, 2010)

no... just no WHY NINTENDO? Why after anouncing the 3DS say your bringing out ANOTHER game in rubbish graphics its like saying LOOK heres a loverly fry up with bacon and eggs,sausages and eggs and toast and eggs (yes i like eggs) but u cant have that insted heres some tofu. why did u show us the 3DS when u are still allowing this repulsive garbage to go on sale. PLEASE STOP nintendo!

On another note i cant figure out how the multiplayer will work, it fights like any normal ff game doesnt it?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

tester28 said:
			
		

> no... just no WHY NINTENDO? Why after anouncing the 3DS say your bringing out ANOTHER game in rubbish graphics its like saying LOOK heres a loverly fry up with bacon and eggs,sausages and eggs and toast and eggs (yes i like eggs) but u cant have that insted heres some tofu. why did u show us the 3DS when u are still allowing this repulsive garbage to go on sale. PLEASE STOP nintendo!
> 
> On another note i cant figure out how the multiplayer will work, it fights like any normal ff game doesnt it?


The graphics are meant to be like that, because the game is supposed to be like an old SNES game or something, and I prefer calling them 'extraordinary'.

Also, it doesn't fight like other Final Fantasy's at all, but you'll have to see for yourself because the combat system is easy yet hard at the same time.


----------



## Splych (Jun 16, 2010)

oh, 
is this a remake of FF I? 
or is it a whole new Final Fantasy?

i am buying it xD.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 17, 2010)

The name is "Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light", just FYI.

Seems like it's going to be most similar to FFIII DS so far.


----------



## bejiman (Jun 17, 2010)

Is this an ARPG Like Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow?


----------



## MG4M3R (Jun 17, 2010)

The game is a sort of spiritual sequel of Final Fantasy I.
Same gameplay, perhaps the best job system in the franchise, several cool spells and equips to costumize your party and a beutifull world filled with sidequests Dragon Quest style.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the multiplayer co-op, but I really hope it's better than freaking Crystal Chronicles.  Plus, this game is classic RPG rather than action, which is definitely better in my opinion, especially for a Final Fantasy game.

@bejiman:  This game will be a console-style RPG like FF3 and FF4 for the DS.  Sadly, this probably means there's no chance of 5 and 6 being ported to the DS now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

Graphics aren't everything, try playing a SNES game...Then, if you take the time you'll be able to see how much excruciating effort goes into every little detail and tile set.  As MG3GAM3R said, 4 heroes of light is supposed to be the spiritual successor to Final Fantasy I, it's like how Final Fantasy IX paid tribute to the old style of traditional RPG's as the last game on the PS1.


----------



## enarky (Jun 17, 2010)

tester28 said:
			
		

> no... just no WHY NINTENDO? Why after anouncing the 3DS say your bringing out ANOTHER game in rubbish graphics its like saying LOOK heres a loverly fry up with bacon and eggs,sausages and eggs and toast and eggs (yes i like eggs) but u cant have that insted heres some tofu. why did u show us the 3DS when u are still allowing this repulsive garbage to go on sale. PLEASE STOP nintendo!
> 
> On another note i cant figure out how the multiplayer will work, it fights like any normal ff game doesnt it?


Yes, I agree, I also think Nintendo should stop every third party from releasing DS games till the 3DS is around. I mean, what the fuck, doesn't everybody have enough of pixelated graphics by now? Who BUYS that crap? Really, what Nintendo should do is giving back people the money they've spent for DS games over AT LEAST the last year or so. Those people are SUFFERING. They still play games for a more than five years old console when its successor HAS JUST been announced. Can anyone spell eye cancer?


----------



## Inunah (Jun 17, 2010)

The graphics are simply amazing compared to other games that try to emulate a similar look., and it's awesome to see that this is being localized!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2010)

enarky said:
			
		

> tester28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are both the most retarded posts ever made in the history of gbatemp.

Are you proud of yourselves?

First of all, if it makes them money they don't give a shit. Second of all, the game started development before the 3DS was announced. Third of all, the game looks perfectly fine as is; have you even played the Final Fantasy 3 remake? Fourth of all, we don't even know when the 3DS is coming out, but we know it probably won't be til 2011. So you're basically saying "I can't stand to see these graphics so no one else should be able to play any new games for atleast A WHOLE YEAR". Let that sink in. That'd be no new NDS games for about a full year.

So stupid.


----------



## enarky (Jun 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yumdidum.

Did I hear a "whooooosh" sound somewhere? Must've been the wind...


----------



## Inunah (Jun 18, 2010)

The four heroes, they are of light.

Fantasy, this is final. XD


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2010)

enarky said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My post was more or less pointed at the first person, your post I only skimmed. My bad


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 18, 2010)

GBATemp was pretty slow with the news...

I'm very interested in seeing how this comes along though


*EDIT:* I'm sure it'll be great, so shut up fanboys.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 21, 2010)

Zomg! The graphics suxxorz, and thats all that matters amirite?

Seriously, if you want to buy a handheld for graphics and nothing more, buy a PSP and enjoy your mediocre-at-best games.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 21, 2010)

The "chibi" style always bothered me in FF3 and 4, but for some odd reason, I think I might like this game.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> The "chibi" style always bothered me in FF3 and 4, but for some odd reason, I think I might like this game.



I wouldn't consider FF4 as chibi but FF3-yeh


----------

